# Free Amill MP3 CD



## JML (Oct 28, 2009)

Don't know if anyone is interested but you can get a free copy of: 

Amillennialism 101 & Sermons on Revelation (mp3 CD) by Kim Riddlebarger

http://www.monergismbooks.com/product.php?productid=18710&cat=0&page=1


----------



## LawrenceU (Oct 28, 2009)

Hmm....

I'm interested, but I get a denial of access when I go to the link.


----------



## passingpilgrim (Oct 28, 2009)

awesome...I just asked about Amillenialism yesterday and was referred to him


----------



## JML (Oct 28, 2009)

LawrenceU said:


> Hmm....
> 
> I'm interested, but I get a denial of access when I go to the link.



Maybe you have to register for an account with them.


----------



## ChristianTrader (Oct 28, 2009)

A PILGRIM'S REDRESS: Amillennialism 101

Christ Reformed Info - Kim Riddlebarger Sermons


----------



## DMcFadden (Oct 28, 2009)

I got mine directly from Kim Riddlebarger's site (Riddleblog - Reformed Amillennialism), completed the four part series on the Antichrist last week and am relistening to the 15 sessions of _Amillennialism 101_ again (on the third lecture this morning).

in my opinion, Riddlebarger is the clearest and most accessible amil source, particularly since he provides you with free MP3s and his major book (_A Case for Amillennialism_) was written for the reforming dispi by a former dispi.

He is not only one of the hosts of the White Horse Inn, but did his PhD under Richard Muller, arguably one of the finest Reformation/Post-Reformation Calvin scholars in the world today.

Kim is just plain CLEAR, convincing, and compelling.


----------

